# Ready to quit



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 25, 2005)

*For many reasons....no hope of advancement, no hope of a job in this field where I live, and finally tiring of the "oh, you're just a basic" attitude, beng unable to take the classes I had signed up for and paid for, because we needed the money for bills....I'm about done with EMS. ----Tired of being an Emergency Medical Pariah-----

Why did I even THINK that EMS was a good thing?

After two years of busting my chops....I've about had it. *

 :unsure:  :blink:  :angry:    :huh: <-----how I feel right now


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2005)

I certainly understand your frustation and sympathize with the "You're just a basic" attitude we put up with.  Unfortunately, I don't have any answers to help you with your problem other than a few "cliches" that I refer to as Pearls of Wisdom.

1) Do what's best for you and your family - You're no good to anyone if you're distracted about your homelife.

2) All EMT's were basics at one time.  Just because their certification level is higher than yours, or their certification date is before yours does not make them a better EMS provider.

3) Take your victories where you can.  What I mean is you have to find your own way to get satisfaction from what you do, and enjoy the little things in your life and profession.

4)  See #1.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 25, 2005)

Well you are describing the reasons why I never pursued my EMT license nor a full time career as one.  I really enjoy the field, but I want to put my time in and then go home.  There was too much overtime in my area.  Too many doubles.  Too many people calling off.  There was no brotherhood.

My suggestion, look deep in your heart.  Make sure you're just not in a funk.

If you really think it's time to get out, do something you love and maybe volunteer your skills on a vollie department.

Remember, if there is anything you need to talk about we're all here for you.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 25, 2005)

*To be honest, I'm in a HUGE funk. I've been on a vollie department for well over a year, but today I have set things in motion to take an extended leave of absence.......I FEEL like throwing in the towel, but I am attempting to be fair to all involved and also wish to maintain my position with the department until I know for sure that quitting is what is right.

I do need someone to talk to, but internet forums probably aren't what's best....

I am at a total loss.

It has been years...since I wanted something so badly, and put forth true effort to attain what I desired. I simply don't understand a field where you can give 100% and you never fit in, can never get on a paid service, people won't talk to you...it leaves me wondering what I did wrong...wishing I could break into this good 'ole boy network.....

I keep going back to why I wanted this....I wanted to be in a position to quietly serve my community, because I care....not to be a hero and grandstand.

Right now I'm feeling like none of it matters.

Anyway...take care.*


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 25, 2005)

Maria, I know just how you feel, I've been there. Take you're leave of absence to relax and clear your head, then figure out what you want to do. When you're feeling this way it's no time to make definite decisions. Talk to a friend, a family member a therapist, or a co-worker (one you trust), you can even email me if you want. Just don't go through this alone and don't do anything that you might regret just yet. Hang in there, We've all been there at one time or another.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 25, 2005)

Maria,
You ARE quietly serving your community by VOLUNTERRING, that alone makes you a hero in a private citizens eyes.

Im in a similar funk as well, just got my EMTB certs, the poultry plant didnt hire me I like thought (he led me on like he was then at the last minute dropped me like a hot rock), I cant get a job anywhere in this stinkin' town.

So, next step? Im looking into moving to my next job. It either with NARMC (NW Arkansas) or with Southern Paramedic Service (East-central Arkansas).

Sometimes I too have thought about throwing in the EMS towel before I really even get started, just become a professional Taco Maker at Taco Hell. But then again I keep myself in contact with several EMS directors around the state hoping that one of them will offer me a position.

Sometimes the funk is just telling you its time to move on to a diff. place. or diff. service

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 25, 2005)

There is a saying around "everyone is new at something sometime". 

When I was first an EMT, I had to put up with a lot of things. Most of the problems I found later to be self-induced. I was lucky to have worked with some partners that gave me guidance rather than insults.

There are some out there that think because they have been in EMS for a while that everyone else is crap.

I thought moving from the city to the rural area I would find a buch of country bumpkins that didn't have a clue about EMS. Instead I found some of the best EMT's and medics I ever worked with. 

I learned more about patient care from rural folks than I ever did in the city.

The point is maybe, like Cap'n Panic said, a different area may help you.

Not all medics look at EMT-B's as inferior. 

Something else to remember is training has come a long way in the past 10 years. Sometime experienced EMT's coming out of medic school have a lot more "skill" than seasoned vets. Notice I said some.........  

I can say EMS has always taken care of my family. It is not a career to be rich in, but you can be happy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well said DT4EMS, I too appreciate all levels of EMT. But yet agian, what did you expect to have obtained in a profession with attending a course for < 20 weeeks. Many careers takes years to obtain in the entry level, or being able to even start out at. 

Yes it is a shame that your goals are un-obtainable for right now, some time off may give you an in-sight and priorty goal setting time.

Good luck,
Ridryder 911


----------



## emtbuff (Aug 25, 2005)

I would have to agree with everyone else.  As I am facing the same type of feeling as you Marie so if you want to email or pm me go for it.  I have decided that most of my frustration is comming from a select few squad members one who created a HIPPA violation which had me like super stressed and somewhat depressed last month and I am just sick of everything else that has happened since our new director has came.  So I am taking a good month off which starts after tommarrow night.  I haven't decided if I will go sit at the derby our be in our parade yet for Labor day weekend I might just cuz I really like to do that type of stuff, but as for the meeting I am not sure about yet.


----------



## Summit (Aug 26, 2005)

Marie it sounds like yo uare on the right track with a leave of absence.

I know I'm stressed out right now and not looking at some things like I used to, I hope it will pass.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 28, 2005)

Maria:  Well, hell, I am sorry that you are in such a funk and since everybody else has thrown in pearls of wisdom, I will too.   

First of all, where are you located?  In what state?   If EMS is truly what you want, dont give up on it, fight for it with everything you have.  I was just asking where you were since you may have untapped resources, or neighboring communities where you could work full time for somebody.  I am an instructor down here, and if you want to move to NC, i could have you a full time job in a couple days....  

Most of the older folks (no pun intended) remember one of the first posts I came to the site with, which was a "what do I do?"  I had been harassed by a supervisor in my dept for 2 years and HATED my job.  I hated everything about it, the patients, having to get up and go to work in the morning, cleaning the truck, being bothered to run calls.  I HATED it all. I was looking for another avenue of work.  And then, some things started to change.  I stood up for myself against this motherf***er and turned some things around for myself.  I am not totally happy right now, but I working back to it.

The point is, this ONE PERSON made me hate this wonderful career that I had attained for myself.  If you really want it, you can do it, you can do anyting you put your heart into.  If they give you that "just a basic" sh*t, shoot back with, "hey, if you, as a Paramedic were worth a sh*t, you wouldnt have to pick on me..."  People that do this job and love it and are good at it, understand the amazing value of Basic EMTs.  And yeah, there might be few jokes from those kind of folks, but not the ones designed to hurt your feelings.  

Unless you have already made up your mind, my advice is this:  1. Is is just the job that you dont like anymore, or are the mitigating circumstances that, were a little pressure exerted could dramatically impact the way you think about your job?  Don't just give up, unless thats what you want.  2. If things could change, would you continue on with this career path or do you see yourself doing something else anyway? 3.  Suppose we forget about all the other bullsh*t, would you want this career? 

Of course there are a gazillion things to think about...but the one of utmost importance, beyond even your family, husband etc, (i dont know your living situation, just assuming)  is that you BE HAPPY.  we spend a predominant amount of time at work, more than we see our families sometimes...we have to like where we are and not feel bad about sacrificing that time.  Do what makes you HAPPY.  because if you arent happy, eventually no one will be.  Just my thoughts...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 28, 2005)

Just tell them that your too proud to be bothered by their comments that stem from them defending some personal downfall. Small body parts, etc.


----------



## coloradoemt (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Aug 25 2005, 12:03 AM
> * For many reasons....no hope of advancement, no hope of a job in this field where I live, and finally tiring of the "oh, you're just a basic" attitude, beng unable to take the classes I had signed up for and paid for, because we needed the money for bills....I'm about done with EMS. ----Tired of being an Emergency Medical Pariah-----
> 
> Why did I even THINK that EMS was a good thing?
> ...


 I suggest taking it slow. I have been in the funk you experience not so much as being looked down on because I am "just" an EMT, but because of the call volume I live through. I took a two week hiatus from volunteering and that alone was enough to help me get "back on track" in my full time job. I have done the same thing since and have been successful. 

You, as you know, need to stay mentally healthy to do anyone who needs you any good. For the record I will say this, I have met many EMT-P's who are worthless. A team needs to have a competent Basic and a competent Medic to complete pt care to its fullest. P's who look down on B's simply because of education to me are worthless people. A P needs to be respectfull and know how to use their B to help with pt care as much as possible. When a P can do this and be respectfull and not let ego and education get in the way then they get my respect and I call them Medic. Folks who make no attempt to earn that respect, you should ignore. I bet there is some mental issues going on and you seem to be better than that!!  :lol: 

Jumpin off my soap box now...


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thanks all, for the advice and kind words. I do appreciate it a lot. As I said, I'm taking a leave of absence from the vollie department, and will use this time to address some personal issues and work on my outlook. I'll keep you posted. I have been doing ride time with an ambulance service in another county, I will keep doing that for now. My full time job takes so much out of me and I really don't like it, but I stay for financial considerations....as a unit secretary/telemetry monitor tech at a hospital....it's second shift....I need to stay there until something else comes along.

In light of Hurricane Katrina....I need to really count my blessings of home, family and job right now. Time will tell what happens with the rest of it.

Thanks again.

--Maria*


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thanks all, for the advice and kind words. I do appreciate it a lot. As I said, I'm taking a leave of absence from the vollie department, and will use this time to address some personal issues and work on my outlook. I'll keep you posted. I have been doing ride time with an ambulance service in another county, I will keep doing that for now. My full time job takes so much out of me and I really don't like it, but I stay for financial considerations....as a unit secretary/telemetry monitor tech at a hospital....it's second shift....I need to stay there until something else comes along.

In light of Hurricane Katrina....I need to really count my blessings of home, family and job right now. Time will tell what happens with the rest of it.

Thanks again.

--Maria*


----------



## JimH (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Maria,
You sound a lot like I did a few years ago, only in my case, burnout was definitly a factor and I did end up leaving the field.
I still have an interest in the field, but I have no desire to work in it again. 
Perhaps one day, I might take an EMT course here and do some part time volunteer work.
Your idea is a good one as a leave of absense will give you time to think and weigh your options.
I had to take stock, and look at what I was passionate about doing, and take concrete spets to get there. I took a big pay cut while I was in school, and worked two jobs when I got out while I was getting experience.
I also ended up moving to another area.(You may need to look for a department or area that offers possibilities for you)
You are lucky in having the support of a great family, I was'nt that lucky, but whatever you decide to do, make sure it is a step up for you.
What I do now (Airframe and Powerplant Mechanic) is about as far from EMS as could be, but my years in EMS gave me valuable experience that I use in my new field. 
Don't do anything fast, lay out your options, and make an educated decision.
Jim


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Marie! I think you are right for taking a break and getting your thoughts in order, but I want to say this,  think about all of the people you whose lives touched and taken care of for that amount of time. That is a great gift that you have given. Second, in any type of job setting, you will have the folks that are awsome and turn out to be our greatest mentors.  Then you got the ones that give the good ones a crappy name. <_<  Believe me and everyone else who has seen and worked with these folks, we all have a understanding for these things. Have faith and do what you think is right.


----------



## islandgal (Oct 25, 2006)

I wonder what Maria did- if you look at the date of her post this was a year ago.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Emsops (Feb 2, 2007)

Have you found a job yet with either service??


----------

